# Xenesthis immanis



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

I picked up a mature male Xenesthis immanis at the BTS on Sunday on a 50/50 breeding loan , tonight i tried pairing him up with one of my females 

This was him in the females tank and he never moved for an hour 










After an hour the female started drumming and it wasn't long before the male was on the move 




























At this point he got one good insertion










Then distracted the female before doing a runner 










Female after the event 










and the male back in his tub safe and sound ready to do it all again on another day 










Kev


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks absolutely stunning, I've never seen one of those before but it's awesome!! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Fair play mate, one species which i would happily buy a MM, there so gorgeous! although, pretty bad temprement?
John


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> Fair play mate, one species which i would happily buy a MM, there so gorgeous! although, pretty bad temprement?
> John


I've got 2 and their temperaments aint all that bad really. They can be skittish and a bit flicky but not aggressive. They can be aggressive feeders though.

Excellent pics Kev. Best of luck with them. Can you keep notes so I can pester you for info when mind grow up a bit? :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome pics, we've got a SA male thats cracking and we're after a female once this guy has moulted again. They've got a bad reputation but mines a big wuss, runs away from everything but eats well.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice mate, not seen one of those before! Good luck with the outcome!


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome pics. This is my favourite species of T of all time. I love the way they look.

Well done and good luck with producing babies.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Some really stunning shots. The males really are beautiful. Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

well done! may i be the first to reserve a few slings should it be successful?:2thumb:


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks all for your replies, I'm keeping notes on the breeding so as to help me and others in the future, I also have two more females to mate so hope for at least one sac from the three, remind me if im succesful and then you can reserve some


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

put my name down for a couple please you lovely man of win :flrt:


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> put my name down for a couple please you lovely man of win :flrt:


ok i will do , assuming i get any slings , but i do have 2 more females to mate so a good chance


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Great pics and a fabulous looking T. I might just have some your slings too if you get some :2thumb:


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

OK thanks


----------

